# Ecaller review



## schnidy60 (Apr 22, 2009)

Anybody have a review of the new Primos alpha dog? Please share!


----------



## dynarider68 (Mar 18, 2007)

havent heard anything about that call but I have a ecaller for sale...its in the classifieds listed on this website..


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

Papapete and I used his brothers for our first calling outing this fall. First set we got two to show up. Second stand we got another two to show up and killed one. Seems like a nice unit. Nice display on the controller and lots of choices/easy to navigate through the sounds. I have a Johnny Stewart Preymaster, and for the money, the Primos seems to have more features for a similar cost.


----------

